# finaplix -h gone from vet stores..........



## unclem (Jul 21, 2012)

you cant get finaplix h no more but i found one site that did but wants 149$ for 10 doses wtf. this is wat we get for posting shit on how to make it LE caught on and now its gone forever and if u find it please use the pm system to say where it is .


----------



## teezhay (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't need that headache. Just buy an already brewed vial of the stuff.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

those mother FUCKERS!!!


oh well.. shit has been around for decades and they just figured it out lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

ssshhhhhhh, yes its still available


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 22, 2012)

Powders much easier anyway


----------



## basskiller (Jul 22, 2012)

The feds didn't do this.. LOL


----------



## teezhay (Jul 22, 2012)

basskiller said:


> The feds didn't do this.. LOL



Vague half-information followed by a condescending "LOL." I like this guy.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Jul 22, 2012)

Basskiller must be public enemy #1


----------



## teezhay (Jul 22, 2012)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Basskiller must be public enemy #1



I guess if you're a bass.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

They sell them all over the Midwest in feed stores and those stores still carry them ..


----------



## basskiller (Jul 22, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Vague half-information followed by a condescending "LOL." I like this guy.



nothing condesending about it.. Just a little chuckle out loud transfered to text


----------



## colochine (Jul 22, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Powders much easier anyway



This.


----------



## Mr. Musclez (Jul 23, 2012)

Totally sucks. Was my favorite


----------



## longworthb (Jul 23, 2012)

It was actually being sold in a local vet store when I lived in Indiana. I'll have to call up a buddy and see if it's still available. If it is looks like I'm stocking up


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 23, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I guess if you're a bass.



LOL at you, newb. The basskiller is not a joke, he's forgotten more about this than you will ever know.


----------



## mh48500 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bass is the man! His site was like the bible for my brews...does suck about the fina. Same goes for Component E-H, SYnovex, etc. I think Revalor is still around, just harder with the estrogen. Powder became my new option, as it will for many others now.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 23, 2012)

mh48500 said:


> Bass is the man! His site was like the bible for my brews...does suck about the fina. Same goes for Component E-H, SYnovex, etc. I think Revalor is still around, just harder with the estrogen. Powder became my new option, as it will for many others now.



revalor just needs to be converted using the old synovex conversion.. removes the estrogen just the same.. 

There are a few places that still carry the old finaplix, But stock is running low and the company isn't making any more. 
so there will be fewer and fewer easy finaplix conversions done..  soon, it will be the longer syno conversion method for the revalor


----------

